# Ono Island South Side Fishing?



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

How is the bite this time of the year. Looking to get some flounder, specks, and most importantly a bull red. Thanks for your help. Tight lines.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Slow here, huh?

Just from personal observations- the Old River side of Ono looks pretty slow right now. Some whiting- maybe a trout or two? The weather has just kept me off the water here the last few weeks! To the point that we headed to Crystal River just to find some action. But the water temps are coming up... if the rain and the wind would slack off a bit, maybe things would improve. 
JMHO


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Someone has to have fished there recently!?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Natr said:


> Someone has to have fished there recently!?


Hopefully someone else will chime in here for ya- 
If you get a chance, though, holler at Chris V. He might be able to help. To the best of my knowledge, its been kinda slow recently. And things are likely to stay in the air as long as the wind is howling. 
Be sure to get the latest scoop on the month long pompano tourney! He is doing weekly prizes this year! Better chances to win something now!!
Good luck!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

been slow for me. Not much under our dock light yet, but last weekend started to see bait finally. This fresh water influx has them messed up I think


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I fished near there last week. My favorite trout rod broke, the trim relay on my motor went out, and all I caught were short mangrove snapper. So I made my wife promise to kick me in the balls the next time I mentioned fishing inshore in Orange Beach. Summer is coming and things will get better...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

MaxP said:


> I fished near there last week. My favorite trout rod broke, the trim relay on my motor went out, and all I caught were short mangrove snapper. So I *made my wife promise to kick me in the balls* the next time I mentioned fishing inshore in Orange Beach. Summer is coming and things will get better...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Same. Went two weeks ago and fished for a few hours. Nothing was biting and could not find any bait.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

MaxP said:


> I fished near there last week. My favorite trout rod broke, the trim relay on my motor went out, and all I caught were short mangrove snapper. So I made my wife promise to kick me in the balls the next time I mentioned fishing inshore in Orange Beach. Summer is coming and things will get better...


Lately we have been dunking the big boat and cruising for bushwhackers. Inshore for me is a challenge at best, worse lately.
And I don't have the patience to hunt for them all day.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

nothing is there yet. last weekend there were no fish under the lights anywhere and no fish on the flats. as the other guy said, I am just now starting to see bait fish show back up. It's been windy, cold, and the tanic acid in the water is all screwing it up.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Probably be better fishing the pass and jetties-


----------

